# Far From A Kingdom - New Webcomic



## CardielYFiccion (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everyone! I´m glad to share with you my new webcomic "*Far From A Kingdom*", a story about a young fox who wants to become a knight, it´s a medieval type story of friendship and adventure.


www.theduckwebcomics.com: Far From A Kingdom on The Duck : Page Duties, part 4


----------

